# Searching for a plan to build a wood telephone



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi
I am searching for a plan to build an old style wood telepnone. I presently have all the mechanical parts but not the wood plans.
I know there is a plan out there but cannot locate where I can purchase it. I have searched on the internet and also on some woodworking sites but no luck
Hope there is someone out there that can help me, it would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Tony


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tony

I don't have the plans to make one BUT I have two of them I can take a snapshot of them if that would help . 
I took a old type with the crank on the side and I put a radio inside of it and when you lift the black ear part it turns on the radio and I put the knobs on the side to tune it in,the crank on the side is the station dial in.

The other one I have is about the same type but I got it out of one the books my boss gets in the mail all the time ,(60.oo bucks) it has a new type phone parts in it (push button telephone) in a cir.setup and the phone hand set hangs on the side like you would see in the 1920's/1930's phone.

Both would be easy to make from the picture(s) just a walnut/oak box so to speak 
I'm sure you can also find a picture on the NET but if not just ask and I will post a picture or two to help. 

Just a NOTE *** I did find the old telephone in a junk shop for 20.oo bucks and put the radio in it,,, old tube type AM radio LOL  but it works great,that tells you how long ago I reworked it. 

Just for kicks I checked on eBay to see what they are going for and what they look like. see links below 

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-VINTAGE-ANT...674QQihZ005QQcategoryZ985QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Oak-KEL...8QQihZ019QQcategoryZ38037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-STYLE-WALL-...221QQihZ001QQcategoryZ985QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-Time-Countr...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ41375QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-OAK-STROMBE...9QQihZ018QQcategoryZ38037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Old-Kellog...7QQihZ016QQcategoryZ38037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Below you will see a snapshot or two ▼ of the one I have. 

Bj


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the reply to my question. The photos you included are just great and you did a wonderful job.
I will use one of your pics as a sample and make some measurements
Thanks
Tony


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Tony and thanks 

Yes ,you can use the Bells as a Scale to get your measurements 
Besure to post a picture or two after you get it done, or take snapshots when you are making it so someone can make one also.I'm sure the members would enjoy it.
Bells= old phone, 2" dia., new phone 2 1/2" dia.

Bj


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

I also looked for plans for you and came up empty. Seems like old wood phones would be somewhat popular for someone to put out plans. Maybe that could be a moneymaker. 

Anyway, I agree with Bj in that you could take a picture and sketch out your own creation. A lot cheaper that way, and it would be good for the experience. I found this one in my searching that you might be able to use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tony

I also agree with Mike BUT in this case you may want to just buy one, the parts to make the phone look like a phone are not going to be easy to find and are not going to be cheap .
Here's a link to the site that you can get one , I would also agree with Mike it would be fun to make BUT then you need to did up the parts.  
You could use a old phone and used the parts from it but it would not look right the head set is the hard part.... and the hook to hang it on 

"What one man can do a another man can do also", but in this case it's not a easy one.

http://www.coolstuffcheap.com/cr92-oa-1940-s-oak-country-wall-telephone.html

http://www.coolstuffcheap.com/cr91-oa-1920-s-oak-country-kitchen-wall-phone.html

http://www.coolstuffcheap.com/crosleyphones.html

TONY****this post is a old one and If you did make pls. post a snapshot I sure would like to see it   


Bj


----------

